# Zgłaszanie błędów w Gentoo (backtrace)

## Xywa

Witam,

Po prawie 10 latach uzytkowania Gentoo,  chciałbym zgłosić po raz pierwszy błąd (z backtrace) do developerów. W wyniku zwykłego update systemu padło moje ulubione kdnlive i mam crash za każdym razem jak startuje z konta zwykłego usera (choć z konta roota działa dobrze). Kdenlive potzebne jest mi do codziennej pracy więc chciałbym pomóc w rozwiązaniu tego problemu developerom.

Korzystając z tego przewodnika:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/bugzilla-howto.xml

dodałem ggdb do zmiennych CFLAGS, dodałem debug do USE w kdenlive, oraz przekompilowałem kdenlive z opcją FEATURES="nostrip".

Czy dobrze to zrobiłm i powinienem coś jeszcze zrobić? Angielska wersja tekstu mówi coś o splitdebug - czy to powinienem to także użyć czy może zamiast nostrip?

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

Poniżej to co na razie osiągnełem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-952696-highlight-.html

Czy to wystarczy dla fachowców czy coś jeszcze powinienem dodać?

Czy ten błąd jest po stronie Gentoo czy może kdenlive (bo na razie bug zgłosiłem na kdenlive, ale bład zaczął się pojawiać po zwykłym update systemu i na koncie roor kdenlive dział ok.

----------

## Crenshaw

10 lat używasz Gentoo i nie wiesz jak się zgłasza bugi?  :Wink: 

wygląda na to, że ktoś już to znalazł i zgłosił:

http://www.kdenlive.org/mantis/view.php?id=3001

Podepnij się pod buga i napisz, że też masz z tym problem a na razie może zrób sobie downgrade kdenlive do poprzedniej wersji.

----------

## Xywa

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 10 lat używasz Gentoo i nie wiesz jak się zgłasza bugi? 

 

Takie to już jest Gentoo, nie chcę się psuć, tym bardziej że cały czas uzywałem wersji stabilnej  :Smile: 

Ale w tym poście nie chodziło mi o samo zgłaszanie błędów na buglistę, tylko o stworzenie czytelnego backtrace. Czy to co zrobiłem FEATURES="nostrip" jest ok czy może jak ktosmi gdzieś indziej sugerował splitdebug jest lepszy.

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Podepnij się pod buga i napisz, że też masz z tym problem a na razie może zrób sobie downgrade kdenlive do poprzedniej wersji.
> 
> 

 

To nic nie da. Downgrade do poprzedniej wersji czy uzywanie najnowszych svn w bundlu ze strony kdenlive (tak że program uzywa wszytskich biblotek z bundla a nie systemu), daje ten sam efekt. Program przchodzi wizard startowy (bo wczesniej wykasowałem pliki konfguracujne dla pewności) i potem crash. Skoro działa na koncie roota to znaczy że program ok. Popsuło się po zwykłym emerge -uDN world (1 marca) i wtedy chyba zassało tylko pam, ale robiłem downgrade pam i ciągle to samo.

----------

